# Swift replacement Hab door



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

We had a new hab door fitted last year and it was a great improvement.The only thing that lets it down is the waste bin.I am sure that there should be some sort of inner bin which fits inside the main bin.If not,how do you use it?Any advice please fellow members....


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Line it with a plastic bag and clip it in place.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Just seems a bit of an after thought.What do you clip yours with?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just stick 2 small stick coat hooks inside the bin at the back near the top, and hang a bag on there.

We though it was useless when we first got the new door but now find it nearly as good as the old bin as it is a lot wider than the old one. It also looks a lot better than the old bin  



Richard...


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

I guess there are various types of doors/bins.
Ours is 'D' shaped.
Lift the lid
Raise the 'D' shaped retaining frame inside the bin
Place plastic bag with the top of the bag overlapping the body of the bin
Replace the retaining frame and close lid

Simples!


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Suffolkian.Your arrangement is far better than mine.There is no way of retaining a bin liner without fitting extra parts.Now i know that is how it supposed to be I'll get my thinking head on.I just think it's a pretty poor job on a 40 grand motorhome.....Help I'm off again!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

This is the same bin as ours

LINK

We just use a normal bin liner folded over the bin which hangs on 2 or 3 plastic stuck on hooks inside the bin.

Richard...


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Ours is slightly different again and has lugs located left and right sides, where we hang plastic bags (the type with tie handles). 
Only down side is that once hung, the bag does not fill the whole of the shape of the inside of the bin, so you have to make sure that anything you put in the bin, actually goes into the bag and not down the front or back of it !


----------

